# Albany, Ga blk/tan 7y/o male



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I just got back in town and received an email that came last Thursday..... An owner turn in, blk/tan male. Beautiful!!
HW positive. Shelter appears rescue friendly.
I can pick up and temp-foster.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Poor boy..I hope he gets help.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

shelter info?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA66.html

I was contacted by Brittany.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

This guy is still there!!!

Just got this email.....
"We have him on a schedule right now and he seems to be doing very well on potty training.He doesn't seem to mind kids. I don't know about cats. He doesn't like small dogs. He is getting very stressed out from being here and is losing weight. Any luck on getting him out of here soon? "

I will try to repost his pictures to my photobucket account. Very handsome traditional black and tan.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I may be driving to Louisville/Indianapolis after Christmas. If so, I would be willing to transport this boy for an approved rescue or adopter.


----------



## GSDogsMom (Nov 17, 2009)

I live in Indy and can assist you with him. do we know how he is w/ large dogs? can anyone temp test?








I thought this boy had been adopted.

Sandra
WGSD Rocky, Echo Foster


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sandra, 
Are you offering as an Echo foster, or with transportation?
I can call Brittany and ask her about big dogs. Anything else I can check on?


----------



## GSDogsMom (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi Mary,

I am sorry to be unclear.







I am totally willing to assist you with transportation and/or overnighting. 

I do not have Echo authority to committ to any dog as I am only a foster family with them. My current foster Rocky is HW+, very timid, and totally untrained...so he will be w/ us for a couple months. 

Sandra
WGSD Rocky, Echo Foster


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sandra, okay... thanks! I am easily confused

Anyone? 
I will pull, temp hold, and possibly transport to Ky/In.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I know there are a lot of dogs in Georgia, but something about this guy must have pulled at shelter staff to have contacted me multiple times and held him this long.

He is not doing well in a shelter environment according to Brittany.
Feel free to call the shelter at (229) 888-7387 or let me know and I will do what I can.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

He's such a handsome boy and a very young looking 7. If he's a shelter favorite there must be special about him.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

last try.... anyone have an interest?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

This is so sad. Can anyone help?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Any news on him?


----------

